# 28T Shay anyone?



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Apparently the 28T Shays are in stock, anyone got one? What are the experiences? Photos? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi, I am tempted, and the $$ is burning a hole in my pocket. . I also anxiously await a report as I think the same engine will be used in the 3 truck one in the planning stage.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> Zubi, I am tempted, and the $$ is burning a hole in my pocket. . I also anxiously await a report as I think the same engine will be used in the 3 truck one in the planning stage.


I remember you raving for weeks about having 2 ordered from Mark at Silverstate.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

zubi said:


> Apparently the 28T Shays are in stock, anyone got one? What are the experiences? Photos? Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi


Zubi,

I ran it at DH. Runs nice. hand pump and large gas tank make for longer runs. The detail and finish is nicer than the original.


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Jay, that is good news! Are the trucks brass like Cliff wanted them to be? Zubi


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

And YES Jason, I believe I mentioned it twice, and if that's considered 'RAVE' according to the American Heritage Dictionary "to speak wildly, irrationally or incoherently" I don't think I did any of those, but if you mean "enthusiastic opinion or review." I am guilty. 
AND, is there something wrong with me ordering from Silver State Trains? I have in the past and have been very satisfied. 
In either case I still do have two of them on order with Mark of Silver State Trains. 
Being able to wait for a good thing doesn't mean I can't anticipate a report on what said 'I think will be the basic engine for that one' despite the cosmetics. 
Life is Good.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

zubi said:


> Jay, that is good news! Are the trucks brass like Cliff wanted them to be? Zubi


Hey Zubi,

Yes the trucks are brass and has the gearing that was on the original Shay production so slow running is the norm. I'm glad that I was able to talk Cliff/Bing into the brass trucks and the better older gearing. It makes for a better model.



Nick, don't matter where you buy from. Not my point. These have been in stock for over a month and being you kept saying you have 2 on order I assumed you would of received already. If you didn't have an order then you wouldn't have it yet. Silly me I guess Hence my question I though you had. Anyway, now back to the news.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

THE NEWS IS, again you have ASSumed wrong, READ my postings. The one's I have on order are the THREE TRUCK SHAYS, I thought I made that clear, and you even quoted it in a previous statement, and in previous threads, Zubi corrected me in the design of the unit I await. Look them up you will see. 
I was wondering where you were going with this. Thank you for clarifying yourself, I know I did.


----------



## gearedsoft (Jun 20, 2009)

I have one on order, but they haven't arrived yet in Europe.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

I would appreciate any information on run times for the new Shay. I had heard vague talk of the older run using "lots of steam" which I assume meant perhaps a shorter run time than one might expect? 

I own the 13 ton 2 cylinder Shay which is a fine steamer. Should I assume the speed of the new 3 cylinder Shay about the same as the 2 cylinder? 
Thanks

Jerry


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

I am interested in information also. I doubt I will get one, sort of waiting for the possible three truck version. Personally, the Heisler is one in my sights right now. I know not as interesting as a Shay but I rode behind the Tuolumne at Roaring Camp and a Heisler was the very first brass model I ever owned.

Just a bit off topic anyone know why the Heisler will have drain cocks and the Shay does not?


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Loma, I would think the position of the cylinders has something to do with it, If it can't express from both strokes of the cylinder then it will still lock up on one of them, And, who knows, Accucraft just may make it on the new shay, we can only hope. 
Jerry, I herd the same thing about the older 3 cylinder Shay. I also have the older and the newer 2 cylinder Shays. On the older one I reversed the steam admission and re-timed it, but the newer one was a fine runner right out of the box. 
I am hoping they re-designed the new 3 cylinder to be a bit more conservative on fuel and water. Only those have both can really compare them, but I would think Accucraft made improvements over the years, unlike other manufacturers that just keep re-introducing designs from the 90's.
I am still hoping for a response from The Train Dept about a previous post that he Emailed Regner about the latest production of the Climax. Again, sorry to say for the consumer, no answer is an answer.


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for your thoughts Nick. I will be meeting up with my steam group soon, will ask around

Jerry


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Lorna,

I'd guess the lack of cylinder drains is done in the interest of saving cost. The Heisler is #3,150, versus $2,499 for the Shay. For Accucraft to price one model in a round number, and another with the old marketing-psychology trick of ending a price in 99, suggests the Shay targeted the price point in its design.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, I have great news. I spoke with Cliff of Accucraft and the new 3 cylinder Shay is a different boiler and burner design than the old one. So even though the gearing is lower it is much better on fuel and water. 
I then called Mark from Siver State Trains and ordered one, with a chuffer, and he said he was getting 45 minute runs with his and he is thrilled with it.
I didn't know this took, sorry for the double posting.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, please see new thread NEW THREE CYLINDER SHAY, will answer many ????


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks Nick I appreciate the update, double or not...

Jerry


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Lorna said:


> I am interested in information also. I doubt I will get one, sort of waiting for the possible three truck version. Personally, the Heisler is one in my sights right now. I know not as interesting as a Shay but I rode behind the Tuolumne at Roaring Camp and a Heisler was the very first brass model I ever owned.
> 
> Just a bit off topic anyone know why the Heisler will have drain cocks and the Shay does not?


Lorna, The Shay is a Classic series loco and they are not offered with drain cocks. The limited line of locos like the Heisler do typically offer draincocks. Though depending on the loco they may or may not even ever be used. Have a few locos that are very good at clearing. It comes down to the location of the cylinders and how they warm up with the boiler. 

I have a production model of the Shay here and it runs just fine with no draincocks at all. I will also have it on display at the ECLSTS this weekend in York, PA 

As I mentioned previously the 3 cylinder motor and boiler were redesigned along with the gas tank enlarged for this production.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Lorna,

Just to add a few details to what Jay's described about drain cocks:

In my experience with Accucraft locos, cylinders using slide valves will allow condensed water to pass out the exhaust, while piston valves won't. The Heisler (having slide valves) would start just fine without the drain cocks, but being a more expensive Limited Line loco, it will come so equipped. The cylinders on the less-expensive 28 ton Shay are ultimately derived from the Ruby and have piston valves. The engine might possibly benefit from drain cocks, but as it's a Classic Series engine and not built to the same degree of scale fidelity as the Heisler, it doesn't have them. Also (as Jason points out) the Shay cylinders are closer to the heat from the boiler than on a rod engine, which would reduce the chances for condensation. 

All that said, I've had piston-valve locomotives that had zero issues with hydraulic lock, especially after they've been run in for a while.

My hunch is that the 3-truck Shay that Accucraft is considering building (ex WSL No. 10) will be a Limited Series engine and will have drain cocks and loads of other detail.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Loma, you are more than likely to be correct about the drain cocks, and your reasons do make sense. 
On another point: Cliff is the true authroity that answered my question about the comparison between the previous 3 CYLINDER SHAY and the new one. There was no sales pitch just facts. If you have any questions they will be answered promptly and HONESTLY, your not just left hung out to dry. LG


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

NEWS: it arrived today, and what a beautiful looking model it is. I will boil water in it tomorrow. 
A couple of things that weren't mentioned, even by the pseudo expert is: the lubricator is adjustable and the shipping container, with just adding a handle is a great carrying case. From my prospective, the fuel tank is about the same as on the 2 cylinder shay, accept it is round and horizontal vs square and vertical. 
thank you Accucraft and Mark of Silver State Trains, pleasure dealing with those you can trust. LG


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Nick, thank you for the photos!! It is good that they finally started to make useable wooden boxes. I hope not only for this Shay... Please send some more photos of the engine. I am curious how she runs too! Best wishes from Tokyo, Zubi
PS there should be plenty enough room for a round tank in the tender/coal bunker, why would anyone want to make a square one?


----------



## Lorna (Jun 10, 2008)

Well a big congratulations! Neat box wish the K had something like that.
Looking for more pics as well


----------



## Joe Johnson (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick
Thanks for the photos of the box! Really looking forward to hear how she steams. I have one of the original 28 tonners and for all its quirks it is still my favorite engine and the one I grab for a quick demo of a live steamer in action. It's the only engine I have that you can fire up and let it do laps while carrying on a conversation with someone.

One thing I do remember is that it took the longest period of time of all the engines to finally break-in and smooth out.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Zubi, I'm sorry I didn't make my self clear, the fuel tank IS in the bunker. 
I will post more pics later in the day. First going over it to check tightness of all blots and nuts. 
Joe, with that low gearing should be an easy walk to keep up with it. About how many steam up's did it take to break in?? LS


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sorry, it appears I've been duplicating postings on two different threads of the same thing. Please see the other one for the pics and a few minor descriptions of the model. thank you.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick Jr said:


> THE NEWS IS, again you have ASSumed wrong, READ my postings. The one's I have on order are the THREE TRUCK SHAYS, I thought I made that clear, and you even quoted it in a previous statement, and in previous threads, Zubi corrected me in the design of the unit I await. Look them up you will see.
> I was wondering where you were going with this. Thank you for clarifying yourself, I know I did.


 Jason, to admit ones error is a sign of maturity, (I have right here in this forum concerning the detail of the Atlantic) there is no question why I will never do business with you again. I hope you treat your present and future customers with more respect than you did to me. nick jr
And again, no answer is an answer.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

As far a I know the new wooden box was first devised and used on the Accucraft Baldwin NA class 2-6-2 in Australia. I think with the addition of a soft buckled belt to go around for peace of mind when carrying it is a winner idea. I don't quite trust the latches and all will be on the floor if they pop open or bust off with just an added handle on the flipping top. There is a fair bit of compression to close the box with the foam being a little too big. 

Andrew


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew: I do hope they continue that practice. I do the strap to the double leveled carrying cases I made, 
good advice. thank you


----------

